# Do I need a patent or copyright for my shirt designs?



## jawden (Oct 15, 2010)

I wanna be sure so no one steals my designs


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Your designs are copyrighted as soon as you draw them. Patents are for original inventions, which probably doesn't apply to your tshirts.


----------

